# Pain



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

Im not sure what this is if it is even anything but for the past 2 days i have been having what i think is ovarian pain on the left side. Its starts out dull and annoying and soon becomes rather painfull. I had a cyst removed on that side 6 years ago but i never had pain with that one so im not rie what this is. the pain goes away when i sleep but then comes back in the morning, my boyfriend thinks i should go to the dr but i dont know if they could do anything. my obgyn isnt open till monday. any ideas anybody?


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

I would definitely see a doctor. Could you take over-the-counter meds until the appointment to deal with the pain?


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

i completly fogot about this post. Well i went to the doctor again for the pain, my obgyn said i check out fine. so i went to my gp and he said it was a colicky colon and gave me some levsin to take. I suppose it helps a little but doesnt make it go away.


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

well, i thought everything was ok. I got a call from my gyno yesterday. Really wierd too he called on a saturaday and from him home. SO of course im a little freaked out already. Anyways, he dotld me my pap had abnormal cells at a level 2 and i tested positive for hpv. Im now freaking out, I have to call monday to set an appt up for that colcosopy thing. Im only 22 im not ready to deal with this and my ongoing gi problems that the docs tell me nothing is wrong.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Melanie31 - please don't worry but I know you are bound to! The great thing about a smear test is that it detects abnormal cells which MAY turn to cancer in the future. 9 yrs ago my test came back which showed I had a slight cell change (mild dyskaryosis). I completely freaked out. They advised me to have another test in 6mths as what can happen is that the cells revert back to normal. Well, I couldn't wait I'd have worried myself to death. I paid privately to have a colposcopy done and they did a small cone biopsy. When they do a colposcopy they can check all the cervix not just the area the cells were taken from on the smear test. The biopsy came back which showed the cells were inflammatory. This can be an indication of having the HPV virus. A lot of women have this virus and it is thought that this virus can lead to cell changes in the cervix which may lead to cancer. Hopefully one day soon there is to be a vaccine which will stop women getting this virus. I think there is a test to detect whether or not you have this virus but it isn't offered over here when you have your smear test.Having the colposcopy and cone biopsy wasn't too bad. I just had a local anaesthetic. I then had smear test each year for the following 3yrs - all came back normal. For anyone concerned about getting the HPV virus the best way to avoid it is by using condoms. Try not to worry you will be just fine. Good luck!


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

thank you so much for the relpy. Im trying not to worry about it too much. My good friend has the same thing. Im just worried about the coposcopy. I hate pain and all they said to do was take a couple asprines before. I also tested positive for HPV anf i blame my boyfriend but its too late now. love him still. Thanks again, i go in next friday for the test.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

The colposcopy itself doesn't hurt. If they decide to do a cone biopsy that wasn't too bad either. I drove myself home and just took it easy for a day or two. I'm the biggest coward going but I can honestly say I've had worse things done. Apparently 20% of the population have the HPV virus, it doesn't cause any harm to men but in women it can do - typical!!Please post back when you've had it done...good luck for next Friday.


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

well, i had my little colcosopy or however the heck you spell it, today. You were right it didnt hurt to bad. He had to take 2 biopsys, the second one actually hurt. I have problems when i get anything done to me that causes my adreneline to rise. I ended up passing out, thankfully my mom was there to drive me home. Otherwise it was pretty easy. Ill know the results in a week or two. thanks for you help


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Glad to hear it wasn't too bad. It sounds like there were two suspect areas. Let's hope that will be all the treatment you have needed. My own biopsy showed that all the suspect area had been removed and I didn't need to have anymore treatment. Keep us posted.....


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

HPV is VERY common in women our age. I can't remember the %, but I'm pretty sure the majority of sexually active young women have it. It's very much out there.







And I have several friends who have had abnormal paps and treatment. The biggest complaint I've heard about it is bleeding afterwards and not being allowed to use tampons for that. I don't mind using pads, but some people really hate them.Last year I had an abnormal pap, but didn't have HPV and something about the way the cells were abnormal didn't worry my doc too much. Fortunately this year's pap was normal, so we didn't do any further testing.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

I was told by the specialist that about 20% of the population have the HPV virus. My biopsy result only showed inflammatory cells but it SUGGESTED I may have the virus. The consultant said not to worry about it! There is a test for this virus but he didn't recommend me having it. Surely it would make sense to test all women for this virus as it can lead to cervical cancer?After the cone biopsy I was fine, only a little bleeding. No intercourse for 6 weeks after the treatment and tampons couldn't be used - in case of infection.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

It must be more common in the U.S. I found an article on a study of college students and it said 26% were infected when they came to school and 60% were infected at some point during their time at college (university). From our Centers for Disease Control Website at http://www.cdc.gov/std/HPV/STDFact-HPV.htm How common is HPV? Approximately 20 million people are currently infected with HPV. At least 50 percent of sexually active men and women acquire genital HPV infection at some point in their lives. By age 50, at least 80 percent of women will have acquired genital HPV infection. About 5.5 million Americans get a new genital HPV infection each year.


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

wow, i didnt realize that hpv was that common. My mom looked at me like i was a tramp when i told her i had that too. Doc is suppose to call me in about a week for my resluts, i hope i dont have to have any further things done. That was enough for me, i get so queezy when i have to have things done when im not knocked out.


----------



## xgracex (May 1, 2006)

You know I just went for my 2nd colposcopy and also have the strain of HPV that can cause cellular changes that lead to cancer. When I found out I was terrified, but also pretty misinformed.From what I know about 80% of the population will have this virus at some point in their life. Many will clear it with no symptoms what so ever. Some will get the strain that causes genital warts, others will get the strain that can cause cell changes. As far as colposcopy goes - I was numbed the first time I had it done and had 2 biopsies. The second time I told him to numb me and he said, "OK, I'll let you know when I'm going to do that." And then he did something and said, "Done."He took the biopsies and I hardly noticed much. Best wishes with yours. And do check out the link that was posted. It is the same one the kind nurse gave to me when I was in a state of panic.


----------



## 20603 (Apr 26, 2006)

HI MELANIE. I HAVE HPV TOO. I WAS DIAGNOSED WHEN I WAS 22 ALSO. NOW I'M 32 AND HAVEN'T HAD ANY PROBLEMS SINCE THE CRYO SURGERY. I KNOW IT'S HARD DEALING WITH KNOWING THAT YOU HAVE THIS. I FREAKED OUT TOO WHEN I FOUND OUT. BUT THE DOC TOLD ME THAT ONLY THE WOMEN THAT HAVE HPV AND NEVER HAVE PAP SMEARS ARE THE ONES THAT END UP WITH CERVICAL CANCER. AND THAT IT TAKES YEARS FOR IT TO TURN INTO CANCER. SO CONSIDER YOURSELF SAFE. AS LONG AS YOU KEEP UP ON YOUR YEARLY EXAMS THAN YOU HAVE NOTHING TO WORRY ABOUT. I HOPE THIS HELPS YOU FEEL BETTER SOME. HPV IS VERY, VERY COMMON. MY OWN HUSBAND GAVE IT TO ME AND HE HAD IT FROM SOMEONE IN HIS PAST AND DID'NT EVEN KNOW HE HAD IT! IF THAT ISN'T CRAZY THAN I DON'T KNOW WHAT ELSE IS!I FOUND OUT THAT I HAD IT RIGHT AFTER WE STARTED DATING. ( WAS A VIRGIN, SO WE KNEW FOR A FACT IT WAS HIM THAT GAVE IT TO ME.) HE FELT SO AWFUL. BUT IT'S ALL GOOD NOW. SO PLEASE TRY NOT TO WORRY YOURSELF INTO A TIZZY LIKE I DID. YOUR GOING TO BE JUST FINE. TAKE CARE. KELLY


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

Mel, if it helps any I too tested positive for HPV when I was 18(32 now). I had the outer lesions frozen and never had an abnormal pap since. Only certain stains actually cause cervical cancer and many others clear up on their own.


----------

